# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  mundesh te shkosh ne shqipri me carten e identitetit italina?

## meggy

mundesh te shkosh ne shqipri me carten e identitetit italine?
Kush di te me pergjigje?

FALEMINDERIT

----------


## the admiral

> mundesh te shkosh ne shqipri me carten e identitetit italine?
> Kush di te me pergjigje?
> 
> FALEMINDERIT


nese ke nenshtetesi italiane PO. pa problem.
nese nuk ke nenshtetesi JO.

p.s thuhet Karte ne shqip.

----------

